# Digital Dragonscale Betta



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Commissions 2/2 for SkyeWillow <3

Thanks so much for ordering from me! Here's Pirate Norbert ;D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

-runs in circles, waving arms and squealing!!-

YAY!!!! He looks AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

=d <3


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh that is really nice! Lucky Skyewillow


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks LG =D I'm still doing these if you're ever interested ^^


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

You know what I was thinking maybe something with Finnigan. He past away this week. He was a favorite of mine and a real change artist. I have quite a few pics to work with. Im very interested!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

D= I'm so sorry to hear that! Skye showed me his koi pattern from a bit ago, he looked so gorgeous! Super sad to see him go!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> You know what I was thinking maybe something with Finnigan. He past away this week. He was a favorite of mine and a real change artist. I have quite a few pics to work with. Im very interested!


Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about Finnegan!!! :-(


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah Im crushed about it. I lose the ones I care about the most. I had him in a 5g tank that for some reason that I cant figure out has been "The Tank of Death" I threw it in the garbage today. SIP lil buddy. This is him at about 10 weeks maybe enough to work with I have more. It would be great to have a frame next to his father Superman. A Hall of Fame kinda. Your print for him was awesome. Oh and I just remembered I have to send Skye a pic of Binky hanger over the tanks!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> Oh and I just remembered I have to send Skye a pic of Binky hanger over the tanks!


Definitely! That would be fantastic!! ^_^


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> Yeah Im crushed about it. I lose the ones I care about the most. I had him in a 5g tank that for some reason that I cant figure out has been "The Tank of Death" I threw it in the garbage today. SIP lil buddy. This is him at about 10 weeks maybe enough to work with I have more. It would be great to have a frame next to his father Superman. A Hall of Fame kinda. Your print for him was awesome. Oh and I just remembered I have to send Skye a pic of Binky hanger over the tanks!


He looks so beautiful!!! I'm sorry your precious passed away...  He just looks so handsome to die.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

So, Syriiven... next victim on my list will most likely be Don Quixote. Woo! ;-)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness, Norbert looks fantastic.

Sorry about Finnigan, LG. /:


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

@ Skye - lol, you mean a full color version? xD

@ Feng - thanks =D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> @ Skye - lol, you mean a full color version? xD


Full color, AND full FLUFFY!! Bwahahha!!! ^_^


----------

